# Parkston Quay 1968



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Parkston Quay (Harwich) on the 8th October 1968.
The smaller ferry is the *CATHERINE* from the Tilbury - Gravesend service undergoing maintenance.
The larger ferry is the *AVALON* on the Hook of Holland service.
Both operated by British Rail.


----------

